# 3.2 Camshaft Position Sensor/Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Malfunctions



## doggydaddy (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi,

Hoping I could get some guidance on a couple sensor malfunction I'm getting. Here's what my Rosstech is pulling:

000912 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G301) 
P0390 - 006 - Malfunction - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 190787 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.04
Time: 14:48:33

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1408 /min
Mass Air / Rev.: 103.6 mg/str
Temperature: 97.5°C
Idle
Bin. Bits: 00000100
Speed: 0.0 km/h

000833 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
P0341 - 006 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 223954 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.12.27
Time: 13:06:44

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1600 /min
Mass Air / Rev.: 272.5 mg/str
Temperature: 93.0°C
Part Throttle
Bin. Bits: 00000010
Speed: 47.0 km/h

000832 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
P0340 - 006 - Malfunction - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 223997 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.12.29
Time: 11:28:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2080 /min
Mass Air / Rev.: 174.4 mg/str
Temperature: 91.5°C
Part Throttle
Bin. Bits: 00000100
Speed: 103.0 km/h

001632 - Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Control Circuit (Bank 1) 
P0660 - 009 - Elect. Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 234097 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.04.21
Time: 17:38:01

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 864 /min
Mass Air / Rev.: 125.4 mg/str
Temperature: 97.5°C
Idle
Voltage: 11.83 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h

Do these values indicate which cam sensor (positions) are malfunctioning? I found a couple links on running resistance checks. Haven't even begun to check on the intake manifold tuning valve....


----------



## doggydaddy (Apr 19, 2016)

For anyone else searching for this, locations are as follows:

Cylinder bank 2 (left) Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor 4 G301 (Located on exhaust manifold side)

Cylinder bank 1 (right) Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor G40 (located on intake side)


----------

